# Is this crib mattress too soft?



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

My sister just had her baby last Sunday







: and I went to visit her yesterday. She has this mattress on her crib:

http://www.babiitalia.com/html/s_pb.html

One of her friends came to visit her the other day and said that this mattress is too soft and she needs to get a different mattress. Since she is a first time mom, she is concerned about the safety aspects of having a mattress that is too soft. Is it?


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

If it's a commercially sold crib mattress (at least in the US), it has to meet the requirements for such. It would be fine.

And wow, that friend would freak at our baby's sleeping arrangement! Ours all sleep with mama and daddy on a pillow top queen bed with two mattress pads, one heated, under sheets and comforters, from the day they're born. I can't imagine laying a baby down on what mattress manufactures essentially make as a board with a thin foam layer over top. I may as well have them sleep on the counter! LOL!

Anyways, yes, the mattress is fine.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply! My first thought was that if it is sold as a crib mattress then it has to be fine but then there are plenty of products out there that are sold for babies and they are not o.k. so I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask. Then I started thinking the same as you, if the baby was co-sleeping, she would be on a soft mattress so it must be o.k.!


----------



## Kagrish (Jun 8, 2009)

Yep, it should be okay!


----------

